# 09' GT Chucker 2.0



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

This is a review for the most part and a bit about me as a new member:

I've ridden BMX bikes for years and as a rider that is 6'4" it's fairly uncomfortable and I just look plain goofy! I bought a XC bike last year but XC is so boring that I always found myself back on the 20"er. 

This year I got a great deal on a 09' GT Chucker 2.0 and I've been riding it at skate parks and DJs and it's been an amazing experience. Drops that I wouldn't even fathom about dropping off of or over clearing landings where on a 20" I would think,"Wow, I'm gonna die," have no effect on impact. Front suspension is so godly and riding a 26" around 20"ers just makes me smile when they ask,"You're riding that mountain bike here?"

The GT Chucker is a gateway for me where I thought I would go halfway on XC / DJ and Park. However, I see myself at the Park and DJs more than XC that I'm going to be purchasing Jamis Kromo within a few weeks (I work at a shop so I get deals on Jamis / GT products). 

The Chucker I think is a great gateway bike to at least get your feet wet, and if you don't dig DJ / Park as much as you thought at least you have a nice XC / Freeride platform. It's just a decent all around bike!

Anyway, I'm drunk so kay bye!


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on the new bike, pics?

For the record, I've seen kids go WAY bigger on bmx than dirt jumpers.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea, I agree BMX can go big but BMX is BMX. I will always have a love for the BMX sport but I also have the heart of a BMX rider. MTB DJs have so many more options you can play with as far as upgrades that it makes it a little more interesting for me.

I've literally been beating on this bike all week and it's withstood everything. The hokey "Launch" fork is pretty annoying, cheap and has a preload adjustment that is utterly useless but I'm gonna stick with it until it breaks. The fork does it's job well on impact but sometimes when you pull up for manuals or rear tire stalls the preload / rebound just feels like garbage and messes you up. 

The Promax Q3 Hydraulic discs are also pretty annoying. The screws that hold the disc brakes always come loose and I'm just giving up and I'm going to use locktight on them. The head of the valve screw on the brake itself that you unscrew to bleed the brake snapped off when I torqued it slightly. So once I have to bleed them again I'll be looking for a new set. They are dual piston and they work fairly well but it took awhile to fine tune them.

Either than the "Launch" Fork and the Q3 brakes I just love this bike and I'm now in the market for a straight up Urban/Park/DJ bike. I'm going to be giving this bike to my GF and the 09' Jamis Kromo has really turned me on.

No pics yet but maybe soon.


----------

